# swin bladder problems?



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

A friend of mind has a cherry barb, that seems to be sitting on the bottom a lot or gasping for air, while other cherry barbs are fine, it doesn't seem to be swimming in open water but always resting. I don't know what the problem is, any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone have any idea's?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Might be a swim bladder issue. Try feeding blanched peas, thats usually a quick home remedy. Getting water parameters would help the more experienced members here.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Add some Epsom salt and use a broad-spectrum antibiotic like Maracyn 1 and 2.

hth


----------

